# Please help



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

So here is the deal with Aspen. I've mentioned that he has arthritis in both elbows. And he was not bothered by this up until about a week ago. So I took him to the doctor and she gave him a dexamethasone sp shot SQ in the right shoulder and that did the trick. One night later, I took him out for a short walk and next morning he was slightly limping again. I decided to wait 1-2 days to see improvement. He actually started getting a lot worse. He was barely putting any weight on his front right leg. So I rushed him over to the doctor again and also noticed that he was limping on one of his back legs or hips. She prescribed him 125 mg of vetprofen twice a day and 250 mg of tramadol three times a day. But I see very, very little improvement in him. Is it possible that he may need something stronger? Any other suggestions? This is very frustrating. It makes me so sad to see him limp this bad.

ETA: He has been on the vetprofen and tramadol for about 4 days now with very little, if any, improvement.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Try adding 2 tablespoons of braggs apple cider vinegar to his water bowl. I've witnessed my friends dog running around like a puppy again and getting off of tramadol completely. Before she could not get up with out tramadol. Also give him 1 tablespoon of nutiva extra virgin coconut oil. It is an excellent pain reliever. He'll probably eat it by itself. My dog does. Give both 3-5 times a week:wink:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

cast71 said:


> Try adding 2 tablespoons of braggs apple cider vinegar to his water bowl.


Can I give this to him directly in the mouth. I mean with a syringe?

What kind of dog does your friend have?


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

*DO NOT* give ACV undiluted. It will burn his esophagus and digestive track. Either give it in about 64oz of filtered water or mix it with some wet food and add it to dry food. If your on raw, than mix it with some chicken liver and blood;0) I've been giving it for about 6 years and have not had any problems. Sometimes I add it to wet and add that to dry and other times I add it to chicken liver and blood. He'll eat the coconut oil right out of your hand. You should see a difference in a few days or possibly right away. If in the future you need something extra, give him 1 teaspoon of organic blackstrapp mollasses. I wouldn't give it long term, because it contains natural sugars. It's excellent for short term use. Another benefit is, you won't have to use any flea topicals or dewormers. ACV takes care of fleas and coconut oil kills parasites. Let me know how it works out for you. My friends dog is a lab.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

2 tablespoons of acv and 1 tablespoon of coconut oil sounds low for him being such a big dog, 130 lbs? Don't you think?


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

No it should be fine. My dog is 85 lbs and that's what he gets 3x a week as a preventative. ACV and EVCO are very strong. You only need small amounts. To much would be bad. Start out with that and see how it works. You can always make small increments. I take 2 tablespoons of ACV 2 -3 times a day and 2-3 tablespoons of EVCO a day. I'm 185 lbs so you could gradually go up to 4 tablespoons of ACV a day and 2 tablespoons of EVCO a day if needed.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Have you had these areas x-rayed so you know for sure it's arthritis? I feel so bad for poor Aspen (and you). :frown: I hope he's feeling better real soon.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

saraj2878 said:


> Have you had these areas x-rayed so you know for sure it's arthritis? I feel so bad for poor Aspen (and you). :frown: I hope he's feeling better real soon.


Yeah, it's definitely arthritis 

Thank you. It's very hard for all of us. Especially me. I've had him since he was a baby at 7.5 weeks and to see him like this makes me want to cry.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

cast71 said:


> No it should be fine. My dog is 85 lbs and that's what he gets 3x a week as a preventative. ACV and EVCO are very strong. You only need small amounts. To much would be bad. Start out with that and see how it works. You can always make small increments. I take 2 tablespoons of ACV 2 -3 times a day and 2-3 tablespoons of EVCO a day. I'm 185 lbs so you could gradually go up to 4 tablespoons of ACV a day and 2 tablespoons of EVCO a day if needed.


Where do you buy the EVCO? I can't seem to find it anywhere...


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> Thank you. It's very hard for all of us. Especially me. I've had him since he was a baby at 7.5 weeks and to see him like this makes me want to cry.


I totally know how you feel. A few days before I had my Rottie put down due to bone cancer he got really bad. His limping was so bad and he could hardly get up on his own. I would have to help him. 

Seeing our pups like this rips your heart out. Especially when you feel helpless and don't know what will make things better. I pray that you find something to help your sweet boy. When they hurt, we hurt. :hug:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank gawd his is not bone cancer...just really bad arthritis.


----------



## Tekoah (Jan 24, 2011)

Awww... your poor Aspen  

I'm quite surprised that the Tramadol isn't having a positive effect. Hmm. Have you considered, or ever heard of, Recovery SA? 

Having some geriatric dogs (as well as using it for horses), as well as working in the veterinary field, I can sure vouch for it. All animals react differently to it, and it may work on Aspen and it may not ... but I do suggest you read up about it. Might be worth considering ?

:sad:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

what about Adequan injections? Adequan® Canine - Novartis Animal Health US, Inc.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> Where do you buy the EVCO? I can't seem to find it anywhere...


Hope aspen feels better:wink:

Coconut Oil Organic Ext Virgin by Nutiva - YR-1009 - at The Vitamin Shoppe

http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=GG-7002


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> Where do you buy the EVCO? I can't seem to find it anywhere...


Also check the health food section of your grocery store. It will probably be in a Mason jar.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Just make sure it's extra virgin, otherwise it's been processed and really has no health benefits. I recommend the nutiva brand. It tastes awesome if you like coconut:biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> what about Adequan injections? Adequan® Canine - Novartis Animal Health US, Inc.


Yep, he already gets these.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Also check the health food section of your grocery store. It will probably be in a Mason jar.


Couldn't find it at Albertson's, Mother's, Trader Joes, Ralphs, Stater Bro's. Found it at the Vitamin Shoppe!!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Has anyone ever heard of Acetylmerastoliate? It was recommended by an orthopedic doctor. He said that it's discontinued now, but years ago, it was used for arthritis in people and that it had amazing results. Some people with severe arthritis showed miraculous improvements! Like they acted 10 years younger!! He said it has positive effects on dogs too! I can't find any info on it though...he said when I get Aspen's pain and inflammation under control, to give this a 30 day trial.


----------

